
Computers could soon be our best developers - ud0
http://venturebeat.com/2016/11/27/computers-could-soon-be-our-best-developers/
======
dozzie
Oh yes, you wish. But AI field promises that for a long time already and still
hasn't delivered.

Apart from verbalizing the wish that artificial intelligence would replace
programmers some day, the article is devoid of content.

